

Integrating App.net with 70+ Other Apps in Less than 30 Minutes - bryanh
https://zapier.com/blog/2012/08/13/integrating-appnet-70-other-apps-less-30-minutes/

======
WadeF
I set right next to Bryan while he did this. He went from not ever having seen
the App.net docs at all to fully functional in less than 30 minutes.

That's a pretty good testament to the App.net API.

------
sergiotapia
Looks really similar to If This Then That: <http://ifttt.com/>

------
fersho311
This led me to take a look at Zapier and I'm glad I found you guys!

